# House Chicken: Are they worth it?



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has house chickens. I am thinking of getting a bantam house chicken and a pot belly house pig in a few years. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have chickens inside for the winter - never again. Can't keep up with the mess. One chicken inside for medical issues or broodiness isn't bad, though. They still are messy, but it's manageable.

And Potbelly pigs get huge, like, 300lbs huge. I'd watch that lol! I think those micro pigs are still like 70 some odd when full grown. Pigs are just massive animals in general.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I had one chicken in the house while her foot was broken, and she was great in here, if she did go to another spot we would put a piece of paper towel under her bottom to catch any mess. But normally she stayed where she was suppose to be or beside my foot so she could have her head on my foot.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

interesting to hear some people have indoor chickens, mine wander in and out, but i dont think i could handle the mess of having them around the house all day lol


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't think I could stand the mess!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

My neighbor had two house chickens. Bantams. She didn't mind following them and cleaning up the poop. Sat with her on the couch and shared treats. It's like having a walking parrot, lol


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

If you do have house chickens, You will want chicken diapers.

Chicken diapers will keep your house cleaner. Personally, I prefer house chickens as needed but not really an all the time thing. It can be done. It's not like a cat or dog tho because chickens and all other birds do not have an anal sphincter. This is an anatomical feature predominately in mammals (human, dog, cat etc). This means they cannot control their bowels and therefore cannot be potty trained.

Word to the wise the chicken diapers need a liner and panty liners are one of the cheapest and most available solution.

Pampered Poultry 
Chickendiapers.com
NPR article on chicken diapers

The will be curious and explore and watch tv and act like chickens.

This assumes you are using the term house chicken as a pet that lives in the house with you. (like honey boo boo's pet chicken nugget)

Option B to "house chickens" Is a indoor chicken coop (mines a medium dog crate) and run but I do that as a quarantine. It be best if you could swing a run in this design and then add sand as litter and scoop it like cat litter to keep it clean.


----------

